# Got 2 new Ob does today - pics pg 2



## Roll farms (Oct 22, 2011)

I think so, anyway.  These are adult bred does, never been hand milked (they let them raise the kids and dry them off naturally) and they are not as tame as I'd like...but...if I can get any to want to be my friend, I will be bringing home a preggo Ober doe.

*happy dancing all over the forum*


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 22, 2011)

patience and a friendly demeanor will prevail with any goat.   Good luck.  Obers are generally sweet and gentle animals.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 22, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> patience and a friendly demeanor will prevail with any goat.   Good luck.  Obers are generally sweet and gentle animals.


Just have a carrot or some chunks of pumpkin and they will    you forever! Hoping that you come home with at least 1 preggers Ober doe


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 22, 2011)

Now you definitely need a buck.......just sayin.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 22, 2011)

I had a nice one and sold him b/c he made big babies.

This doe'll be maybe carrying a buck....knowing my luck, she'll be carrying TWO.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 22, 2011)

you say one ober, if you are like me it will be as many as you can get away with.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 22, 2011)

Nope, it's only gonna be one....she's not bending on her price.  It's a fair price, but it's not one where I can afford to buy in bulk, lol.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 22, 2011)

Congratulations Roll.  I think you have the touch to bring this girl around to what you want from her.  Good milk and smaller babies.  

Hoping for Twins.  A buck and a Doe  

Hope you post pics of the new addition to your Herd.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, that was the big selling point.  EVERY one of the 5 for sale has had twins in the past...and believe you me my 1st question is going to be, "Do any of them have kidding problems?"


----------



## RPC (Oct 23, 2011)

Were there any black ones like Penny. I really like the black ones.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 23, 2011)

Pictures,  I want to see pictures!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 23, 2011)

She *does* have a black one.  But she wasn't for sale.  The black ones aren't real common.  I DID however give her my card and tell her if she got a black doeling, to HOLLER....LOUD.  

DH surprised me by buying me a second doe for our upcoming anniversary.  YAY for my dh.  

Here they are...Spot and Swirl.  Yeah, gonna come up w/ new names probably, lol.  












Both are very wary but not WILD.  Once you have their collars, they go where led and stand like perfect ladies.  
They've been vaccinated, given ivo, and will be copper bolused tomorrow.  Since they were living w/ sheep and they're both really, really pale in the rump area fur, I'm betting they're low.

Both supposedly had twins last year but their udders sure do feel like FF / dry doelings.  So...we shall see.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh lovely girls.   They look like there will be no trouble getting them to be friendly.   Is either of them bred now?   Obers have such a sweet temperament.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 23, 2011)

Both have been w/ a buck since Aug. 7th...and I have service memos so I can register the kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL Points for me... The first thing I thought when you said you were going to possible get one was "I bet she comes home with more than one..." 
That is the way it just works with goats 
Congrats!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 23, 2011)

Goats are always like potato chips: Betchya can't get just 1!  
They are beautiful girls Rolls! Congratulations!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations Roll.   Yep, DH's sometime surprise.  And he knows what you like. 

Wishing you luck with your new girls.  Seeing what you did for your other herd members, they will warm up and settle in no time.   

Thinking Twins Each and Pink. 

eta:  X2 on changing their names lol


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 24, 2011)

Ohhhhh!   Ahhhhh!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 25, 2011)

Cuties!!! They look mischievous you better watch those 2.... lol


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 25, 2011)

They are cute!  Congratulations!  I know how much you like Ob's.


----------



## jmsim93 (Oct 25, 2011)

My anniversary is Dec 16th...wonder if my dh will bring me some new babies!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd have an entire herd of Obs *if* the 3 does I've owned previously hadn't all had difficult kiddings.  2 from one breeder, 1 from another.

These two are completely unrelated to those 3 and have kidded twins in the past.  IF they are easier, then...yeah...my Ob number's will be going back up.


----------

